# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Ebay Antenna any good

## m6sports

im looking at buying a new Antenna for the house as ours is playing up
and have come across this one on ebay   HDTV ANTENNA WITH AMPLIFIER ! - eBay, Antennas, Television Accessories, Electronics. (end time 19-Jan-10 14:03:11 AEDST) 
for $85 am not sure if it would be any good as a normal Masthead Amp costs $60 and this one includes one 
also would this type of Antenna work well im my area 
i live in Woy Woy on the central coast NSW

----------


## Pijiu

Doubt it would be much good, as they wouldn't sell it with an amp if it was. 
They don't give any meaningful antenna characteristics, other than..........all they state is excellent this and excellent that........ 
If you're after a new antenna, have a look around at other houses in your area and try to talk to the owners about how good their reception is.

----------


## Armers

update your cabling and connections first before doing the antenna... you'll find that will make a whole lot of a difference. Once that is done and its still bad then do your antenna! 
Cheers
Armers

----------


## Pijiu

Great advice!

----------

